# Crash diets



## lau86

I've put this here as not sure if anyone looks in the diet and fitness any more! Can anyone recommend a quick fix diet that actually works? I've tried eating healthily and it just doesn't seem to happen! I know they're not generally recommended but just wondered if anyone had done one that works


----------



## krissie328

I have found low carb works well for me. It can be pretty healthy too. I try to stick under 20 carbs a day.


----------



## fairytales87

I haven't found one that works for me
I have lost almost 2 stone though by doing the following
I upped my water intake and cut out the rubbish in between meals
I still had my treats for meals but when I was full I stopped eating regardless of what was left(This took me a while to learn plus I hate to see waste).

Goodluck I hope you find something that works for you xx


----------



## Wobbles

lau86 said:


> I've put this here as not sure if anyone looks in the diet and fitness any more! Can anyone recommend a quick fix diet that actually works? I've tried eating healthily and it just doesn't seem to happen! I know they're not generally recommended but just wondered if anyone had done one that works

When you say healthy what are you eating?

Eating clean (I try to eat 80% clean), none processed foods, long life foods and refined sugars will work wonders along side an exercise plan if you can fit it in to your time/life style. You have to EAT though. Crash diets come to an end (like not eating enough will) and it's hard to maintain. Go with a food plan that allows you to eat real food.

And LOTS of water. 2-3 litres a day.

x


----------



## MindUtopia

A crash diet is just that. It makes your metabolism crash and screws you over in the long run. Losing weight fast causes your body to work harder to retain stored fat, meaning the second you do eat a little bit more and aren't starving yourself, you're likely to put weight on again easily and will end up heavier than before because your metabolism is so messed up. Weight cycling is also terrible for your heart if you keep doing it. 

Personally, I don't diet and I've never really intentionally tried to lose weight even though I am a bit overweight, but the only time I did lose weight easily was eating a paleo style high protein, high fat diet with limited carbs. I didn't eat that way to lose weight, more just for health reasons as I think it's probably healthier and I was starting to feel fairly unwell if I ate sugar or a lot of carbs. So I decided to see if it helped to cut down on carbs and processed foods and replace them with protein and fat with lots of fresh fruit and veg. I felt a lot better right away so kept it up, though not strictly. I ate pretty clean during the week, less so on the weekends (but not ridiculously so) and I didn't stress if I went to a friend's for a meal and they gave me some potatoes. I was also trying to work out about 3 times a week, but I didn't always manage it. I lost about a stone without trying over several months. It is more of a lifestyle change though (what I would class as 'healthy eating') rather than a diet. You won't just magically maintain that weight loss if you decide you're doing to eat cake every weekend. I think there are no magic quick fixes unless you want to eat healthier and stay active.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Lau. It's been a few months now. How have you been getting on? Did you find anything that worked for you?


----------



## lau86

I actually found the shake diet quite good! I did lose weight but just went back to old habits when I stopped it. My problem is I'm busy and eat sugary high energy foods too much


----------



## Wobbles

Sugar will actually make you 'crash'. Good carbs will help your energy levels & plenty of watery. Too much sugar foods will also store fat x


----------



## Spudtastic

Lau - it is hard when you are busy and have responsibilities.
I've just started on a clean plant based lifestyle trying to kick my sugar and processed carb habit.


----------

